# Does anyone know the actual weight of the BBS RA 15x6 4x100?



## jwrench (May 18, 2004)

I think they came on the 88-90 Jetta 16v's


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

Back from the dead......I too am interested in knowing the weight of a standard BBS RA 15x6" from a 89-92 GLi.


----------

